# To Cut or Not To Cut?



## ktamjjjc97 (May 7, 2011)

I'm trying to decide to cut Nikko's hair or wait? I love the long hair look but his hair is growing up into his eyes from the top of his nose. I'm able to keep his hair mat free so far.. Please help me decide!!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't cut!!! BTW he's cute!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

if you can keep him matt free let him grow!! 
I HAD to get Tillie shaved down when she was blowing coat at 11 months old, but have been growing her out since and feel that if I can handle the coat and it isn't matting like she has 12 pieces of GUM in her hair every day then we're doing good!
But if you don't have the time OR if your Hav isn't patient at all with grooming, they looki cute cut down some also... it's personal choice!


----------



## Pooch (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh my gosh, he looks so much like my Fionn I can't believe it!! 

I'm getting to the same stage with Fionn and need to decide the same (he is 18 weeks). How old is Nikko? I plan to keep Fionn in a long puppy cut but I want to hold off as long as I can before his first grooming. 

Let us know what you decide and please post photos if you do go ahead with a cut.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Aww what a cutie!

If it were me, I wouldn't cut until you absolutely HAD to, I love the shaggy Cousin It look  (which he isn't there yet, so don't panic!! lol)

Kara


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

It doesn't have to be one or the other, either. if you love long coats but still want to see his eyes, do what we do with Kodi, and just get his bangs trimmed in a shaggy, natural looking fringe, and leave the rest of his coat alone!


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Nikko's facial and head hair looks like it is growing just like my Finn's. The eyebrows are curving down over his eyes and the hair from the top of his nose is curling up over his eyes. I don't want to cut his hair because once I do, a lot of his dark tips will be gone. Finn is about 4.5 months now. I think Nikko looks cute as is.  I love the shaggy look.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Coach, who looks like your guys too was really cute, but getting mats and we could not see his eyes. The groomer I used cut more than I wanted but now we're all glad. The coat is still long enough and his personality shines within those eyes. It has made all the difference in the world. It was tough at first because he didn't look like himself, but we will never go back. My sig is the old Coach, here is a new pic. He's scruffier now, that was right after the 'do'.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Coach looks so cute! I see he has a donkey like McGee's!

I am not cutting McGee's and now I'm actually able to get it back in a tiny band or clip so we can see his eyes. Hang in there - soon it will be long enough to get back!


----------



## BrutusBuckeye (Apr 5, 2011)

My Brutus who looks alomost exactly like yours just got groomed a couple weeks ago. He is 22 weeks. I am planning to keep him in the puppy cut. It's just a personal choice. Heres a before and after pic. Before is at the bottom


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Awwwwwwwww.....Just look at these baby faces! 

I could not resist, I had to cut Jack's bangs, so I could see his eyes. I have been working on his bangs for months. I tweak the bangs on and off...mostly letting the bangs grow some to achieve the shaggy bangs. 

If you decide to let the hair grow, you will have to train the hair to grow down....combing down, you can also apply some lip balm (you know the kind of stuff you put on your lips) to slick the hair down. 

Keep us posted on your cutie pie!


----------



## coco (Feb 26, 2011)

I had the same dilema. Coco's hair under his eyes was growing up. I waited as long as I could but it was driving me crazy. I needed to see his eyes and I'm glad I did. His personality really comes through his eyes and the expressions are priceless. I'd send photo's but having trouble. Might be my computor. Anyway good luck on whatever you decide.


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

It really is funny, when I first saw Brutus's pic as adorable as he is, I thought.. no, not that short, but now I love it and am probably going to shorten up Coach's whiskers a bit too like his. 

I still have issues with eye ****, but at least I see it now. Before I didn't and it really became bad.

Kathie, that was so funny, i read your reply in my email and had no idea what you meant by a 'donkey'!! He loves it and if you can tell by the pic he has pulled all of the stuffing out. Just a lifeless shell of himself.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

My Mia will be 8 most old on 8/5. Today, she got her hair cut. It was a really hard decision, but she was starting to get mats, and she never fully cooperated with grooming. I'll miss her hair blowing in the wind, but I still love this sweetie to pieces.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Great groom for Mia! Keep your groomer!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

What a wonderful cut - she looks adorable! Hopefully now blowing coat won't be so bad!


----------



## JudyD (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks Kathie and Linda. Mia seems to like the cut, and I am hopeful this will keep the stress of blowing coat minimal. Glad to hear Jack's surgery was successful.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Mia looks darling in her haircut! What a sweet face!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Lovely job! She looks adorable!


----------



## ktamjjjc97 (May 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for all the comments... I will try to be patient and let it grow... I do miss seeing his eyes. He can at least see where he is going or I'm used to dogs being blind since I have a mastiff which is going blind. Lol! Love all the pictures .. They are all sooo cute.


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

Another thing you can try is just cutting the hair growing up from the nose. We did that with Rollie, but of course, there are still the bangs. DH really wants to trim them to see the eyes, but I want him as au naturale as possible . . . I've even put his bangs up in a barrette! DH doesn't think a top knot is manly, but Rollie is a contemporary boy who is secure in his masculinity!


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I can't see Rosie's eyes and it doesn't bother me. Her bangs come down to her nose now. It takes forever for them to grow back after being cut. I think it has been over a year since they were cut. Maybe they will never get any longer. I do trim the hair out of the corners of her eyes to keep the crud away. She doesn't have any problem seeing so I resist the cutting scissors. When I had her trimmed into a long puppy cut before I had my surgery in January, I specifically told them not to cut the hair on her head and they didn't. So it has probably been a year since the bangs were cut.


----------

